
Evernote Tops Ten Million Users « Evernote Blogcast - srikar
http://blog.evernote.com/2011/06/06/evernote-tops-ten-million-users/
======
jsavimbi
Wow, they're doing very well. As a former delicious user who changed over
permanently, and to a premium account, this past December, I wonder how much
their growth was affected by Yahoo!'s claim of sunsetting delicious.

